# BATTERY LIFE



## rocket rich (Mar 8, 2014)

QUESTION HOW LONG WILL A 35 AH BATTERY RUN WITH A 40 POUND THRUST TROLLING MOTOR AT FULL SPEED


----------



## redbug (Mar 8, 2014)

Not very long at all
my 105 amp hour gets me about 5 hours on the trolling motor before it starts to slow down
that would be a good battery to run your depthfinder ad running lights on but not the trolling motor


----------



## rocket rich (Mar 8, 2014)

the answer is 1 pound of thrust per hour so that means at full speed it would run about 60 minutes. Now at half speed doesn't necesarly mean two hours but at most about 1.3 hours of running time. anyone doesn't agree. comments welcome


----------



## redbug (Mar 8, 2014)

IF you knew the answer why did you ask???


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344215#p344215 said:


> redbug » Sat Mar 08, 2014 4:28 pm[/url]"]IF you knew the answer why did you ask???





It was a test for you Redbug

I think BassAddict put him up to it!


----------



## redbug (Mar 8, 2014)

Dam him that stinking BA he is pushing it 
first killing helpless fish and now this


----------



## rocket rich (Mar 8, 2014)

I didn't know the answer Wilber on Crappie. com told me the formula, chill down big fella.... [-X


----------

